# Riderless



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, loved em all!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool videos!
That would be awesome if they counted that horses win!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

those were great


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a mare who used to "cut" the dogs ran around the outside of the roundpen chasing the horse inside at a barn I used to board at. I always wondered if it bugged her and one day when I left her to herself and the dogs she basically looked like she was cutting them through the fence. They didn't like her form of the game and gave up...amazing what some breeding can do! 

Great vids, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, that was fun. amazing how well horses do when they aren't burdened by a human on their back.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's ironic, because most of us look at the horses racing on pavement and are SO horrified. And yet I bet those horses risk FAR less injury compared to the average American/Canadian Thoroughbred! Quite frankly, I would say running a horse on pavement is JUST as stupid as pushing a loaded down 2 year old as hard as you can! It's crazy how when things are "accepted" our perceptives change eh?

Great vids!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, someone has been trolling youtube it seems :wink:.

I felt sorry for the poor horse in paris when he fell, that made me cringe but I got a good chuckle out of the rest of them.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

They were all awsome!!!

if you were the owner/trainer you wouldnt be happy with the jockey! hehe


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol I'm supposed to be planning Thanksgiving. Not looking up stuff on youtube!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my goodness I LOVED these! My favorite were the auto-racing, cutting, and pole horses...Some horses just love to do their job. I think the racing in Italy is awesome. I wish I could see that.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Hahahaha I love how the loose horse in Paris is a "beast".
Those were all fun to watch (with the exception of the pavement racing... fun but made me cringe a little). The pole horse was awesome... tell me he doesn't like his job!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Those were amazing, the horses (even the loose one lol) looked like they were having a blast! Thanks for sharing


----------

